# Prayers Appreciated



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys, you might have noticed over the past couple weeks that I haven't been around as much. I've been super busy getting ready to be gone over the next two weeks.

On a plane to Nicaragua for an 8 day work trip then our mens retreat, then home to MO for four days and the whitetail opener. Talk to you when I get back. Your prayers are appreciated!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good Luck ebbs, I'll say a few for you. I am sure that they will appreciate all your help, I know I appreciate that you are making the time and putting forth the effort to go there an help those less fortunate.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Luck and God's Blessing and Traveling Graces on your trip man!! Have a Safe One!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Be safe brother!


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Prayers sent, ebbs.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers will be traveling with you Eric.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayer offered up ebbs. Be careful.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Eric,

Gods speed be with you. Prayers are being sent daily.

Cat tied up some WT for you out back.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Guys! Thanks so much for all the support! It was an outstanding trip







I'll post some more info about what we did at the Member's Cabin when I get get a chance, and maybe some deer pics from this next week too. Glad to be back safe from hot Central America and now in 15 degree weather in Estes Park. The wind's blowin'!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back ebbs, thought you would have stayed for the winter, where abouts were you-- have spent a bit of time there, though a few years ago.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad you made it back Eric---you guys down in Estes Park have it easy---its 5*degrees here this morning.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

5 degrees wow...you lucky guy. How much snow is on the ground ?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

It snowed 3 feet in Amarillo TX yesterday would like be hunting up there this weekend. Glad your back ebbs and had a safe trip


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Snow line is still around 12,000 feet, and about an inch in the cold spots in the caynons but all these storms here hit and then melt off so far this year.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah that is the way I remembered it. Tell me have you seen any change in weather in your life up there ? In the way of global warming ? I am not a advocate of GW but would like to know what you have seen or noticed.


----------

